# IVF and Ectopic Pregnancies



## sarahE (May 30, 2002)

Peter,

I am due to start my first IVF treatment @ The Lister Hospital in London on 3rd Nov. As you would expect I have all the usual first timer's worries !

My brief case history:

I have had two children naturally (now 7 and 10) by previous marriage. I am 39. In the last 19 months I have been pregnant 2x with my 2nd husband and have miscarried both these early (@5.5 wks). I have had all negative results w.r.t to the usual antibody checks done for recurrent miscarriage and I have normal chromosomes. I was recommended IVF because of my age, i.e. speed up nature a little !

I am concerned after reading about IVF being linked to an increased risk of ectopic pregnancies that I might be jeopardising my otherwise healthy tubes/ ovaries etc. by having this treatment.

My question is 'What is the relation between a successful IVF pregnancy and a possible ectopic pregnancy occurring with someone who has up till now been healthy insides ?'

Sorry to bother you with this question, but I am not due to see my embryologist until I am well in to the start of my first IVF treatment and this, more than anything else to do with IVF treatment, gives me cause for concern.

Thanks in advance,
Sarah


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sarah,

The Lister are very good and you start day is my birthday!! A good omen??!!

There is an equal small risk of ectopic pregnancy in both natural and IVF conception. It should not be of any major concern to you as you have no significant history in this area. You will of course be monitored very carefully for any potential problems.

Good luck with your IVF!

Regards,

Peter



sarahE said:


> Peter,
> 
> I am due to start my first IVF treatment @ The Lister Hospital in London on 3rd Nov. As you would expect I have all the usual first timer's worries !
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahE (May 30, 2002)

Peter,

Thanks for your prompt reply. It is very reassuring to read that IVF does not increase this otherwise natural risk.

Thanks again !
Sarah

PS Happy birthday for Nov 3rd !!


----------

